# Anchoring/Mooring Menemsha



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Going to the vineyard in August around the 9th 10th was thinking about going in to Menemsha harbor or pond. has anyone been in there recently? What are the depths, how many moorings are there? Any advice/ comments? I draft 4' 6" 

Peter


----------



## NautiG (Apr 23, 2007)

I anchored in Menemsha last summer about this time. It was really pretty, and I'd love to do it again. I anchored my catamaran in a shallow area and was not able to get out of the pond at low tide. But I didn't really want to anyway. There were all kinds of life on the sandy pond bottom, including clams and a few varieties of crabs. Had a blast walking around in the pond at low tide. There is a deep enough channel and places to anchor for you, but the channel is not well marked, as I recall. 

I don't think there are any moorings in there either. Especially since a kid claiming to be the Menemsha harbormaster approached me in Vineyard Haven a few days later, asked if I was the catamaran anchored in the pond a few days earlier, and told me that anchoring was not permitted in Menemsha pond.

As I recall, there were boats anchored or moored in the harbor itself. But the harbor was tiny and busy. You can also anchor outside Menemsha if the winds are right. 

Scott
Gemini Catamaran Split Decision


----------



## justified (Jun 14, 2007)

Scott
thanks for the info. Hopefully we will be able to get a mooring in the harbor.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

You can check this info out:
Coastal Boating .net, Martha's Vineyard
It does seem to say no overnights in the Pond. The harbormasters hire a lot of kids for the summer.

I haven't stayed in Menemsha for a while, usually better places to stop, but if you go up into the Pond be 100% careful to close your head. If you achor outside the harbor, you are likely to have a rolly sleep except on the calmest nights. Depending on wind direction, consider anchoring on the other side of the Sound for example Tarpaulin Cove.


----------



## ollie820 (Mar 7, 2007)

I do not think you will be able to get into the pond. I was told there is only about 3' of depth and someone ran aground while I was there. The "harbor" has 2-3 moorings and you will most likely have to raft up and it is very tight in there to say the least. There are about 6-8 moorings outside the harbor and the holding is good for anchor. I recommend staying outside. Not much there but nice rustic feel.


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

I stayed at Menemsha last year and we anchoredjust past the public beach. They also have moorings out there.


----------

